
Graveyard Spiral - alecco
http://epicureandealmaker.blogspot.com/2008/11/graveyard-spiral.html
======
ojbyrne
I try to control my penchant for correcting grammar and spelling on the
internet, but "insurance premia" demolished my self-control. A good name for
an ED drug, perhaps, but not the plural of "premium" - that would be
"premiums."

